
DigitalOcean – More CPUs, memory, and SSD storage for less money - felipebueno
https://go.digitalocean.com/index.php/email/emailWebview?mkt_tok=eyJpIjoiWlRFMVpXUmpabVppWWpFeiIsInQiOiJob3hET29meVNhYkovc3JSZmNMTnMxQ04zTCswYUZXU01XT2laWnUwV0RXNlFaR0xkbHRPcWVXR0d1YURiTytQT1VPMXdHTmhkTTJXTWdBWHBtdkJFYkJpQ0FKakVVcTgzQ2JHNTNwaC81andLSnhCMDFNaUtWcHlqNkNZakNuRiJ9
======
dx034
Still about 4x as much as Hetzner cloud. Too bad they're only in Europe..

~~~
rando444
Don't go with Hetzner if you value whatever you're working on. I was working
on a machine learning project and they deleted everything in my account
without any warning. One of their employees did this deliberately because they
weren't sure if my last name was correct. There was no attempt to remedy this
by contacting me, and they had no way to restore the data. They told me that I
would just have to start from scratch.

You get what you pay for.

~~~
dx034
I've used them with vps, dedicated server and cloud services and never had any
issues. Are you sure you didn't get email warnings that you ignored?

Apart from that, having off-site backup is crucial either way and should be
done with any provider.

~~~
rando444
I got a singular e-mail that said I needed to address a ticket attached to the
e-mail, which wasn't attached, and I needed to address this by logging into
their website, which I couldn't since they deactivated my account. By the time
their phone support opened in the morning everything was gone.

Adding offsite backup was literally my next task as well. I think I just got
too comfortable from never having a problem with any other VPS host in the
past. Lesson learned.

------
mtmail
Original announcement was Jan/16\. [https://blog.digitalocean.com/new-droplet-
plans/](https://blog.digitalocean.com/new-droplet-plans/)

------
detaro
previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16159214](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16159214),
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16185593](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16185593)

------
jrs95
Wow, this pricing is great. It's been a few years since I looked into Digital
Ocean, it seems like they've made a lot of improvements since I last used them
for a small Rails app.

------
fareesh
This means that for me, Vultr has lost its primary selling point

~~~
jazoom
So what is DO's primary selling point then?

------
artellectual
Would really like the ability to use custom iso / os on DO instances.

~~~
napsterbr
That would be nice indeed. On a separate note, I love the fact that they
support freebsd!

